# Haunt wisdom for the Other Holiday



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

As I was outside freezing my fingers to the bone putting some "pine" roping and lights around the front door I re-realized a Great Truth that had been revealed to me through haunt/prop building and setup: *It's all about the zip ties.*

What bits of haunt-acquired practical wisdom do you come across while preparing for this joyous Other Holiday season?


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Always test your lights before you waste your time hanging them only to realize that half of them don't work. I always test my props before I set them up and I need to do the same with Christmas.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Shop early for Christmas and avoid the last minute crowds. Buy the stuff you need for props well before October and avoid the last minute headaches.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Rev- I agree, I don't think I could survive without zip ties...


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

i found its much easier to light the front of our house than it is to light an entire haunt


----------



## trentsketch (Jul 27, 2009)

Don't try replacing out bulbs on an light string unless you A) have extras nearby within reach and B) know that you can for sure replace the light without breaking the string. I've done it for years at Halloween and just blew out a new LED string on the porch when I went to replace a bulb and the fuse and wiring came out with it.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

NEVER underestimate the damage weather can do. Oddly, however, the fall seems to take a greater toll on decorations than winter does.``


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I live on Zip-ties....allways have them............


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

nixie said:


> NEVER underestimate the damage weather can do. Oddly, however, the fall seems to take a greater toll on decorations than winter does.``


Soooo true!

Time Management - what I think will take an hour, plan it taking 2 hrs


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Never eat someone just because they have a "Eat me" shirt.


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

It's all about the love and passion.
If you don't love what you're doing and you're just doing it because you feel you have to,
it never comes out as well.

This applies to all things in life not just decorations.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

DeathTouch said:


> Never eat someone just because they have a "Eat me" shirt.


GREAT! Now you tell me?!?!?


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

Theme.

It's all about theme. Otherwise your yard becomes a mish-mash mess of inflatables, blow molds, animated lighted figures and random strands of lights.

Find a theme and stick with it.


----------

